# Penn squall 15 lube bearings



## awdemeo (Dec 10, 2013)

has anyone opened up the penn squall to lube the spool bearings. I have worked on my avet but there seems to be alot of part in the squall and i just dont want to mess up the reel but it needs lube. any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Pretty sure the Squall is a conventional reel..........not a rod, plug or rig.....??


----------



## awdemeo (Dec 10, 2013)

dsurf said:


> Pretty sure the Squall is a conventional reel..........not a rod, plug or rig.....??


Dsurf pretty sure your right about it being a reel you pick up on that quick dont you. So clearly it would not be a rod or plug but is part of fishing and seeing this is where most people talk about diy stuff for fishing seems like a good place to ask a question. Clearly you have nothing better to do then comment on things you clearly have no knowledge on. 
Thanks


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

awdemeo said:


> Dsurf pretty sure your right about it being a reel you pick up on that quick dont you. So clearly it would not be a rod or plug but is part of fishing and seeing this is where most people talk about diy stuff for fishing seems like a good place to ask a question. Clearly you have nothing better to do then comment on things you clearly have no knowledge on.
> Thanks


The search function will render lots on info on the Squall, but highly recommend you exclude searches in the Rod, Plug, rig building forum. BTW, The Squall comes from the factory with spool bearings packed heavily in grease, requiring a thorough degreasing.....it's already a slow reel (magnetic affect) and grease in the spool bearings is not recommended. The Squall is easier to tackle than even the Avet........This and other info can be found on this site, but not in the R, P, and Rig forum, until now.


----------

